# Best Fondant Recipe



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

hi im making my daughters 1st birthday birthday-cake. i have tried the ready made fondant from the stores but they arent that tasty. does anyone have a recipe for the best tasting fondant?  it will be really helpful and appreciated!! 

Thanks,

Chrissy


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Chrissy,

I'll move your request to the Pastry and Baking General Forum. If you wish, please return to the Welcome Forum to introduce yourself. Good luck!

Mezzaluna

P.S.- I've used the Wilton fondant but it doesn't taste that great.....


----------



## the-boy-nurse (Aug 9, 2010)

My wife makes marshmallow fondant that I actually like (the Wilton stuff is awful.) I'll ask her about the recipe but I think she got it off the net, just google -wait for it- marshmallow fondant. I know she adds flavored oils and has a very specific recipe for the frosting she uses to make the fondant stick to the cake. I'll see if has more info when she gets in.


----------



## the-boy-nurse (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's the links for the recipes my wife uses and she says she follows it exactly. She says any flavoring she does she uses extracts not oils. But the website has quite extensive info on making and working with the fondant. Hope this helps- Good luck in your search.

http://whatscookingamerica.net/PegW/Fondant.htm

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Moms-Buttercream-Frosting/Detail.aspx


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

THANK YOU!!!


----------

